# Machining Using PowerMILL Course



## كادكام (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Machining Using PowerMILL​Hope all are fine. Kindly this's an overview of the course outlines. ​ 

Course Outlines:
Modern Machining Techniques ….. Specific new methods and concepts aiming to productive machining saving time and efforts making machining process cost effective through help assessment between CAM software facilities and the real objectives on the shop floor.​
Delcam PowerMILL 9003 ….. The official training of the powerful machining software. Covering all features of the 2.5 and 3 axis machining, innovative strategies and helpful facilities introduced in this version. ​
Tooling ….. Highly connected to the machining process is tool selection and estimating the optimum cutting conditions. In other words, the right tool for the desired operation with the best cutting data aiming to less time, long tool life, low spindle loads and more quality improvement.​
Soft copy of the course material. Introduction to Value Engineering is a bonus.​
Course Duration: 40 hours – 3hours twice a week.


Course Place: Client Premises.
Course Fees: Trainee Experience Dependent.​


Best Wishes from Egypt
Eng. Hosni Abdul-Azeem
01000970678 ​


----------



## كادكام (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Machining Using PowerMILL
Hope all are fine. Kindly this's an overview of the course outlines.  

Course Outlines:
Modern Machining Techniques ….. Specific new methods and concepts aiming to productive machining saving time and efforts making machining process cost effective through help assessment between CAM software facilities and the real objectives on the shop floor.​
Delcam PowerMILL 9003 ….. The official training of the powerful machining software. Covering all features of the 2.5 and 3 axis machining, innovative strategies and helpful facilities introduced in this version. ​
Tooling ….. Highly connected to the machining process is tool selection and estimating the optimum cutting conditions. In other words, the right tool for the desired operation with the best cutting data aiming to less time, long tool life, low spindle loads and more quality improvement.​
Soft copy of the course material. Introduction to Value Engineering is a bonus.​
Course Duration: 40 hours – 3hours twice a week.
Course Place: Client Premises.

Course Fees: Trainee Experience Dependent.​


Best Wishes from Egypt

Eng. Hosni Abdul-Azeem
01000970678 ​


----------

